# Pets at home... the facts



## skydreamer (Jan 17, 2011)

I just thought it was about time that someone actually told the truth about pets at home.

I've read a lot of lies on this forum about pets at home and i think this should be straightened out.

First of all.... I worked for the company for almost 7 years and recently left to focus on my family. I've worked in various stores across the country and would say i've got a good idea of how we operate. I understand that some people will have had bad experiences with certain stores or situations, but the whole company cant be slated for the mistakes of few.

Pets at home invest a LOT of money in training the colleagues in their stores. Colleagues aren't allowed to advise about or sell animals within their first 6 months in store because during this time they are receiving their training. Colleagues complete atleast 2 MASSIVE training books during this time and are constantly required to continue their learning through workbooks and external courses. They have very strict rules set out for animal care. Pets come before profit, and i can assure you of that.

They refuse the sale of animals if they are not totally convinced it will be cared for and housed appropriately. 
Any animals that require a vet are taken straight there where cost really is no issue.
They guarantee our pets for a short while after purchase so we would replace or pay any vet bills for animals that may have died of became sick shortly after purchase.

I'd like to clear up that they DO NOT breed their own animals, they come from a respected breeder who is checked up on regularly. All animals are allowed a quarantine period in a quiet room in the back to allow them to settle and for any health issues to be noticed and treated. 

The adoption centres are not used for 'old stock' but sometimes animals that may have been in store longer than others may be put in the adoption centre (if there is space) to allow it to get a home quicker and easier. Any money made from the sale of these animals goes to rehoming centres.

And when it comes to reptiles, pets at home are new to them, and yes colleagues might not know as much as the experienced reptile keeper, but they know exactly what they need to know about the reptiles they sell and care for and the housing they require. Anyone who advises about or sells a reptile has received training on how to do so.

I'm not saying the companys perfect, but they strive to be and in most cases i would say they're achieving it. 

Unless the companys drastically changed in the last 6 months then I'd say everything i've said should be true to form.

Most colleagues I've encountered are animal lovers, much like myself. I've been in small high street pet shops and shuddered at they way their animals are kept and it really does surprise me the amount of complaints i see about this company when i know what the alternatives are.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Did anyone else see that pig flying by?? :lol:


----------



## skydreamer (Jan 17, 2011)

I like how you don't offer any points of discussion. If you don't agree then that's fine by me. I'm just telling my experience.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Never had a problem with [email protected] myself - bought 3 Guinea Pigs from them and all have been healthy. 

Suppose you get bad reports from all shops but because [email protected] is such a large store it may be more noticeable.

The store I use - all the staff I have come across have been very knowledgeable.

Can understand how you feel - I feel same when I hear people slagging off councill workers as being lazy sods - I've only ever worked for a council/school and I have always worked over and above my contracted hours and worked damn hard! 

Thank you for giving your views


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

You say you wont home any animal unless you are convinced it will be cared for? I wasn't asked a single question when I bought my hamster last year. Similarly, I've seen numerous people walk in and buy hamsters/rats and even chinchillas that live for up to 20 years and require specialist care without a single question asked. In fact, I even witnessed a member of staff carelessly try and put a russian hamster in a box to be sold only to lose grip and drop it from a great height! It ran and hid behind a shelf and I had to help get it out...there were no managers there, just this terrified member of staff who looked about 17 years old!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

skydreamer said:


> I just thought it was about time that someone actually told the truth about pets at home.
> 
> I've read a lot of lies on this forum about pets at home and i think this should be straightened out.
> 
> ...


Sound you are and area manager still working for them.

I have not commented on the various [email protected] threads in the past but I will say this......I have met some proper numpty's who claim to be "trained"


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

skydreamer said:


> I like how you don't offer any points of discussion. If you don't agree then that's fine by me. I'm just telling my experience.


your first post is defending [email protected] to the hilt, I find that a bit weird. A "hello" tends to work better if you want people to acknowledge your posts and views, but i suppose manners are dying out nowadays.

Never had a good experience with [email protected] so what do you want me to do? Say oh complete new unkown poster you've changed all my views?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

skydreamer said:


> I just thought it was about time that someone actually told the truth about pets at home.
> 
> I've read a lot of lies on this forum about pets at home and i think this should be straightened out.
> 
> ...


Firstly welcome to the forum its nice to have a perspective from the other side of the fence, at my [email protected] store there are excellent staff and also so imbeciles, one told me that a rat who was in the rehoming section couldnt be rehomed to anyone who had rats as they would fight, I explained how cruel it was to keep rats alone and what sort of a life he was sentancing him to and the manager (who Ive talked with about rodents many times) overheard and said that if I said it could be done then it could, the idiocy didnt end there though, when I got him (Roland) home I noticed that he was very obviously not a boy and had lived so far until his litter mates were sold with boys. That is just one of the things I have personally had experience with and is most definately not a lie. As you quite rightly said older animals who havent sold are often put into the adoption section, I have no problem with that as they would otherwise be sent back to the suppliers and the adoption section is imo preferable to that, however the term 'old stock'is also not a lie, it is the older animals who are being placed in there is it not?

Jut to add Cookie (previously Roland) is an absolute angel and has been from the moment I adopted her despite being told by the same member of staff "good luck with that one weve called him Hanable the Canable because he bites so much, we have to grab it by the tail" shes never once tried to even nibble me.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I've mostly had good experiences in Pets At Home.
However, I wouldn't say all the staff are very knowledgeable.

I've bought a few Syrian Hamsters there over the years, no questions asked really, but I tend to have a good chat to the staff about the hamsters anyway, so maybe that's why? 

And two years ago they sexed one of my hamsters wrongly and they have recently sold a male hamster who just happened to give birth 3 days later 

But apart from that, I can't fault them too much.

Unfortunately we don't seem to have any local pet shops left here, so I have no choice but to go there for most of my pets needs.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

My local Pets at Home is brilliant. I use it a lot, and bought some small furries, birds and also fish there in the past. The animal housing is always immaculate with food and water. They are a good size with plenty of toys and hiding places. The fish tanks are always clean and i've never seen a dead fish in the tanks. The staff, whilst young and maybe not knowledgable on all the animals in the shop, are always helpful and will call in another member of staff when they dont know the answers themselves.

Thats the Cheltenham branch, maybe thats just a good one..! But i have also been to the Gloucester one and found that to be equally as good


----------



## skydreamer (Jan 17, 2011)

CAstbury said:


> Never had a problem with [email protected] myself - bought 3 Guinea Pigs from them and all have been healthy.
> 
> Suppose you get bad reports from all shops but because [email protected] is such a large store it may be more noticeable.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I appreciate your understanding! I've very much the kind of person that thinks a whole company can be slated because of few bad experiences . I mean i've had some awful experiences in some shops, but i'd just go to another branch and expect better. I think when you work for the public you become more understanding towards others that do. cos its not always easy.

In response to the animals being sold without question... if that truelly was the case, then if you had asked to speak to a manager within that store and made them aware of that situation, the people involved would be questioned about their actions and recieve the appropriate repremand. But i do however doubt it, because every animal is sold with a sheet that must be filled out and a copy kept where there are a list of topics to be covered that the customer and person selling the animal sign to say they've been covered. However.... if you're right, then the people involved are not acting within company policy and i would understand your anger as i would not appreciate it either


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok just from personal experience at PAH. 

Sister bought a rabbit no questions asked had no idea what she was doing. Only advice given was to buy the biggest cage fair enough still too small though. Was told rabbits don't need exercise, any other food but pellets, and toys are optional extras for cage decoration.

Giving advice to feed dogs crappy foods Bakers is apparently an amazing food according to one shop assistant. 

No questions asked when I got my hamster from the adoption section either. I didn't even buy a cage and wasn't asked about would I be 

I did speak to one good assistant when asking about panacur. Was told exactly how to use it etc. Also told the people with the tiny 6 week old puppy that they couldn't have it on the floor because it could catch disease too easily. Most though have been useless


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

If they aren't allowed to sell animals for the first 6 months then why is the new store near me allowed to sell pets!? Surely the store in general shouldn't be allowed to sell animals for 6 months? 

They have an adoption centre and have paid for 2 guinea pigs to have treatment on their eyes due to ingrown eyelids so I know they pay for vet treatment. The 2 piggies I've got from there have been healthy and are happy. To be honest they have the most personality out the lot of them but I wouldn't buy an animal from there again.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

I have to speak as I find - and the 2 stores I have been in Cannock and Telford - the staff are very knowledgeable (or were 3 years ago when I got pigs!).

Maybe they aren't now ?


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


>


Wouldn't mind trying the seasalt please :thumbup:


----------



## skydreamer (Jan 17, 2011)

Starlite said:


> your first post is defending [email protected] to the hilt, I find that a bit weird. A "hello" tends to work better if you want people to acknowledge your posts and views, but i suppose manners are dying out nowadays.
> 
> Never had a good experience with [email protected] so what do you want me to do? Say oh complete new unkown poster you've changed all my views?


I just find it difficult to read these things as when you work for a company like that and care for animals yourself, you still feel part of that family. I still have great friends that work there. So yeah, i might say 'we' cos i still feel like i'm part of it all and sometimes take personal offense because i know that i always gave my 100% to all animals in my care


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

ive only ever bought fish from [email protected] but i was once given wrong advice about my African Pgymy Hedgehog (forgivable since they are relatively rare but still, a good job im experienced owner as the advice given would have killed my hog) 

other than that ive always met some lovely people there who seemed interested in the animals. i do still go there i must admit- but perhaps ive missed a lot of bad practices occuring? i did see a person drop a rabbit from body height for it to hit the floor- that was bad. but i have dropped 1 of my hamsters off the sofa so i guess nobody is perfect? 

although if i have msised some stuff i would be interested to hear, im all for the welfare of the critters, would alwyas bear that in mind when i go shopping for them. although i havethe most fantastic independant pet shop i use here he really is the best (no live stock held there though) but 100% spot on free advice & what he isnt sure of he will tell me or if i could get something cheaper elsewhere he will also tell me that. im very lucky with him


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


>


???? Am I being thick? Don't understand!


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

skydreamer said:


> Thanks, I appreciate your understanding! I've very much the kind of person that thinks a whole company can be slated because of few bad experiences . I mean i've had some awful experiences in some shops, but i'd just go to another branch and expect better. I think when you work for the public you become more understanding towards others that do. cos its not always easy.
> 
> In response to the animals being sold without question... if that truelly was the case, then if you had asked to speak to a manager within that store and made them aware of that situation, the people involved would be questioned about their actions and recieve the appropriate repremand. But i do however doubt it, because every animal is sold with a sheet that must be filled out and a copy kept where there are a list of topics to be covered that the customer and person selling the animal sign to say they've been covered. However.... if you're right, then the people involved are not acting within company policy and i would understand your anger as i would not appreciate it either


I can assure you I'm not lying when I say I wasn't asked questions. I was told I needed to be over 18 (I was) but they didn't ask for any ID. Then gave me the hammy in a wee cardboard box!

Saying that though, I shop at [email protected] frequently...I get all of my kittens litter and toys there as well as all my hamsters food etc.. just saying I would never buy another small animal from there. I bought my hammy before I knew about all the controversy surrounding.

I've also been in [email protected] before and had to alert a member of staff that there was a gerbil in the 'adoption' section trying to drink from a completely empty water bottle and becoming very frustrated.

However, I have also had very good experiences from members of staff that are very knowledgeable and competant (especially in the Bristol Eastgate store)....all of the problems I've witnessed were in my other local store (Filton Bristol)


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

All i have to say is ive been asked to leave my local pets at home more thn a few times because of my views on Pets at Home.

If the staff as trained they would know that you shouldnt sell a rat alone nd they require copany, Thankfully i managed to argue my point and stop a spoilt litter brat from getting a poor 6 week old rat ( that was advertised as much older )

Also as for taking animals back a friend of mine bought a rabbit from there took it to the vets withing 24 hours to find it had a inner ear infection and the kind people at Pets at Home wanted nothing to do with it.

:thumbup: Good post about getting the animals from respectable breeders because hats not what my insider source say. Animals are mass produced to meet high demands for the shop.

Also as for the "Adoption Centre" fair enough i have seen all the documents about where the mony goes but the info cards they put up for the animals are a load of rubbish again it is made up in order for the people to feel sorry for the animals when really they are whats been left over from the end of the week/month that no wanted to buy and are now considerd too old to be cute.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Its a little bit rude to come on to the forum and basically call everyone a lier who has an opinion on [email protected]

Personally the staff at my local [email protected] are nice people but there has been MANY times where i have had to tell them they are wrong on things. For example the cages [email protected] sell. Some rabbit cages have got better but some are still tiny for rabbit to live in, the hamster cages are rediculously small and trying to sell your degu/chinchilla cages as a good cage is rediculous when they love to climb and the cage is no higher then a foot or two!

As for the animals, i have 2 degus from [email protected] which were both there for months because no one wanted them. The poor boys were in the same 'degu cage' and my littlest Gooey was in poor health when he arrived at the store. He is now a very healthy degu thanks to me and is soo friendly. I was given no advise on how to take care of the degus and luckly i knew what i was doing but the staff didnt know that?!

The worst part now is when i go into [email protected] now for the food and i see the degus in the cages, most of which have unhealthy tails that they have chewed out of frustration!

Luckly i have healthy degus now but after seeing so many people buy animals from [email protected] then get bored of them, they end up on preloved, being stuck in a filthy cage or being sent to a rescue! Where is the donation to the rescue then? while they neuter the animal, take care of it and cover vet fees?!?!?! x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

skydreamer said:


> I just find it difficult to read these things as when you work for a company like that and care for animals yourself, you still feel part of that family. I still have great friends that work there. So yeah, i might say 'we' cos i still feel like i'm part of it all and sometimes take personal offense because i know that i always gave my 100% to all animals in my care


I can understand how you feel, tbh if all the staff in [email protected] stores were like the manager in our local store then I wouldnt have a problem with [email protected], apart from the fact that I still belive they use rodent farms to source their stock and will belive that until its proved otherwise (sorry if that offends). I adopted Bart (gerbil) from the Halifax branch and when I asked his name they said "killer, nasty little thing it is" so its that type of mentality you have to fight.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Wouldn't mind trying the seasalt please :thumbup:


hmmm yeah and kinda healthy but its cheese for me :thumbup:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice to hear the other side of it and welcome to the forums. 
However, there are two stores close to me. One is more knowledgable/helpful than the other. The helpful store has a mostly older staff that take the time of day to talk to you about your requirements/queries. :thumbup: The other store has a mostly younger staff that generally make you feel that you're interupting their conversation and if they have anything more than the most basic of knowledge they hide it well. 
Years ago I purchased two hamsters from there with no guidelines on care or any kind of talking from the member of staff.  Maybe I just looked super confident in my abilities.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Never had any real problem with our PAH either! but then I have never brought anything 'serious' from there, The regular staff come over as very pleasent and one of these ladyies I know is quite knowledgable. Normally I know what I am going in for though so seldom had to ask for assistance other then the one occassion when I asked a (assume saturday) girl what a particlar ball did! ( It was like the babble ball ) the packaging was not very helpful and the girl was totally wrong with what she told me! (consequently the ball is still in the drawer).

The animals all look to be well looked after, their runs spacious and clean, I would however, , maybe question, the scoure of some of these.

Also our local PAH has stopped doing the little free sample bags that they used to do! I believe in out store you now have to book to see the dietery adviser/ This I do wonder could be a little bias as can only imagine that they will almost certainly be recommending their own brands.

I do actually quite enjoy a wander round PAH!


----------



## skydreamer (Jan 17, 2011)

CheekoAndCo said:


> If they aren't allowed to sell animals for the first 6 months then why is the new store near me allowed to sell pets!? Surely the store in general shouldn't be allowed to sell animals for 6 months?
> 
> They have an adoption centre and have paid for 2 guinea pigs to have treatment on their eyes due to ingrown eyelids so I know they pay for vet treatment. The 2 piggies I've got from there have been healthy and are happy. To be honest they have the most personality out the lot of them but I wouldn't buy an animal from there again.


I've never been in a new store, but new store staff do train in existing stores for the first few months before they open with some borrowed staff helping out at the start.

I feel like i must say... my post was not to offend anyone. I was made aware of a lot of misinformation going around and i just thought i should share my experience, only because the people that are there that do their jobs cant defend themselves. I understand that obviously a lot of you have had bad experiences. I can only speak for the people i've encountered that know their stuff. and if i had witnessed any of the things mentioned here i would be speaking to the manager or sending formal complaints about those individuals.

Anyway, i feel i've came off to a bad start here but my point is... the company tries their best, but obviously it boils down the the individual stores and how they conduct theirselves. But i'm sure if anyone was to complain about their issues that they would make any efforts to resolve these problems.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

'The facts'?... Anyway, I agree with O'Mali's Dad, are you sure you still don't work for them?  If people have a bad experience, they're within their rights to tell people about it on this forum, even if it causes 'ex employees' to take 'personal offense'. They're still a business when all is said and done.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

skydreamer said:


> I've never been in a new store, but new store staff do train in existing stores for the first few months before they open with some borrowed staff helping out at the start.
> 
> I feel like i must say... my post was not to offend anyone. I was made aware of a lot of misinformation going around and i just thought i should share my experience, only because the people that are there that do their jobs cant defend themselves. I understand that obviously a lot of you have had bad experiences. I can only speak for the people i've encountered that know their stuff. and if i had witnessed any of the things mentioned here i would be speaking to the manager or sending formal complaints about those individuals.
> 
> Anyway, i feel i've came off to a bad start here but my point is... the company tries their best, but obviously it boils down the the individual stores and how they conduct theirselves. But i'm sure if anyone was to complain about their issues that they would make any efforts to resolve these problems.


I think a comments box where you fill out cards and post them in each store would be excellent, you could fill one in and assess how the sale was dealt with, I personally have never seen anyone asked about their ability to care for an animal so that might encourage staff to do so if they were being marked on it, mostly they just tick the boxes on the form to say they have asked the relevant questions, at least they do with me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I believe in out store you now have to book to see the dietery adviser/ This I do wonder could be a little bias as can only imagine that they will almost certainly be recommending their own brands.


Well the one I spoke to did not but pointed out that the own brand is reasonable value for money but when I pointed out that I want a feed that is cereal free with the highest meat content, he told me "that is not possible, it has the have cereal to bind it together :confused1: belive me I'm a trained netritionalist" :lol:


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

I think [email protected] is unique in the fact that it is the only high street pet supermarket type chain in the UK. As such it is going to be just like every other big supermarket chain and customer experiences are going to vary wildly. You are bound to hear bad reports simply due to the number of customers they have compared to say, an independent pet shop.

Personally, I have never had a problem in there, but then I have never really had cause to question any of the staff and if the situation did arise, I doubt I would buy an animal from there anyway.

I work for a large retail chain and we are expected to offer customers knowledgeable advice on our products, but we sell a vast range and you can't learn the ins and outs of every one. We have a simple policy if a customer asks a question you don't know the answer to, you tell them you don't know but that you will find someone who does. Simples!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

shibby said:


> Anyway, I agree with O'Mali's Dad


You always do sweetheart :thumbup:

You lub me innit 

:lol:


----------



## skydreamer (Jan 17, 2011)

shibby said:


> 'The facts'?... Anyway, I agree with O'Mali's Dad, are you sure you still don't work for them?  If people have a bad experience, they're within their rights to tell people about it on this forum, even if it causes 'ex employees' to take 'personal offense'. They're still a business when all is said and done.


Sorry if i've annoyed you, but as i said, I cant speak for them all, and i really am an ex employee and my children are now my main focus next to Bert the parrot and the rest of the gang. But you're right people are entitled to share any stories they may have. I was just simply putting out the information i have. The things ive said are from my own experience obviously i dont know about every shop, but i know the people i worked with were great.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

skydreamer said:


> I've never been in a new store, but new store staff do train in existing stores for the first few months before they open with some borrowed staff helping out at the start.
> 
> I feel like i must say... my post was not to offend anyone. I was made aware of a lot of misinformation going around and i just thought i should share my experience, only because the people that are there that *do their jobs cant defend themselves.* I understand that obviously a lot of you have had bad experiences. I can only speak for the people i've encountered that know their stuff. and if i had witnessed any of the things mentioned here *i would be speaking to the manager* or sending formal complaints about those individuals.
> 
> Anyway, i feel i've came off to a bad start here but my point is... the company tries their best, but obviously it boils down the the individual stores and how they conduct theirselves. But i'm sure if anyone was to complain about their issues that they would make any efforts to resolve these problems.


They can defend themselves on here just like you have and as for managers, they are prob just as bad, I just cant be bothered so I just walk /facepalming!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

When I got my gerbils in August, a bloke in Pets at Home advised me to get this

Pink Palace Housing Unit by Rotastak | Pets at Home

A hamster cage.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks OP for taking the time to give your view of P @ H. I have had no issues as such with them, but don't shop there because the local independent pet shop charges less for the stuff I need and get. For example, the last Halti I bought from [email protected] cost me £11.99 and broke the second day (admittedly a fault not [email protected]'s blame, but our local petshop in the village charges £9.49 so on the principle that a large chain obviously isn't passing on their decent discount prices to their customers if a one man shop can get a better deal to pass on to his customers by £1.50, then I will support the independent and save money!


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> When I got my gerbils in August, a bloke in Pets at Home advised me to get this
> 
> Pink Palace Housing Unit by Rotastak | Pets at Home
> 
> A hamster cage.


Oh dear...and I wouldn't even put my hamster in that thing either :lol:


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I got them a Gerbalarium thingy :> Sawdust everywhere!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

JohnMorris said:


> Thanks OP for taking the time to give your view of P @ H. I have had no issues as such with them, but don't shop there because the local independent pet shop charges less for the stuff I need and get. For example, the last Halti I bought from [email protected] cost me £11.99 and broke the second day (admittedly a fault not [email protected]'s blame, but our local petshop in the village charges £9.49 so on the principle that a large chain obviously isn't passing on their decent discount prices to their customers if a one man shop can get a better deal to pass on to his customers by £1.50, then I will support the independent and save money!


That is a very good point! I looked at the kong wobbler in there recently and cannot remember if it were £12.99 or £16,99

I got it from vetuk in the end for less then £9 including postage.:thumbup:


----------



## skydreamer (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, this will be my last post anyone, as I've made my point here. But they actually cant defend themselves as they would be being unprofessional to do so. But as a friend i just felt the need to say that they're all MEANT to follow the same rulebook and should really all be able to give the correct approach. But obviously its not the case in some places, which disappoints me. It just makes me wonder about the individuals involved tbh, because i dont understand why someone would work for the company and not follow this. But i'm just a sucker for animals and i guess i just take that for granted.

I agree that obviously some people working for them, dont deserve to if all these stories are true. but unless official complaints are made, then those people wont be dealt with, and that probably what annoys me most because its them that bring the good ones down.

maybe i should have called the post... pets at home... what should be the fact.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

All my ratties are [email protected] adoption rats. I went into a store one day and saw 2 blues (I LOVE blue rats). However, I refuse to buy animals from [email protected] due to the DISGUSTING conditions in which they are bred. I asked if they had any blues in adoption ([email protected] are not profiting then) and the lady told me that [email protected] only 'carry' black, whites and black and white rats. 
All of my rats were 'old stock' in the adoption section. I have:
Blue agouti and white, champagne roan, black berkshire, black and white, siamese, buff and white and silver roan and white.

There were two blues, a buff and a siamese in store that day.
The fact that the woman didn't even know what bloody colours are says a lot. I was asked to leave the other day when I saw a family buying a rotostak for their syrian...


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

skydreamer said:


> Well, this will be my last post anyone, as I've made my point here. But they actually cant defend themselves as they would be being unprofessional to do so. But as a friend i just felt the need to say that they're all MEANT to follow the same rulebook and should really all be able to give the correct approach. But obviously its not the case in some places, which disappoints me. It just makes me wonder about the individuals involved tbh, because i dont understand why someone would work for the company and not follow this. But i'm just a sucker for animals and i guess i just take that for granted.
> 
> I agree that obviously some people working for them, dont deserve to if all these stories are true. but unless official complaints are made, then those people wont be dealt with, and that probably what annoys me most because its them that bring the good ones down.
> 
> maybe i should have called the post... pets at home... what should be the fact.


I think it is nice that you have posted the information that you have, but if everyone in [email protected] did behave the way you describe then I am sure there would not be so many people as unhappy with them.

I think that as with any other large retail group, there are good stores and bad stores, good staff and bad staff. Just because you chose to take pride in your work doesn't mean that all of your colleagues in the rest of the country do and certainly vice versa.


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Bit hasty is it not?

So you only joined the forum to tell how how wonderful [email protected] are now you're buggering off cause we didn't welcome your views with open arms?

It's a forum, we all have different opinions that's why it's such an invaluable source of information for all pet owners.

So yeah, by all means put your point across but to join with the sole intention of trying to change peoples opinions when none of us know you from Adam was a bit far fetched.

Please feel free to hang around and get an idea of how WE deal with our animals, what WE think is right and how WE think pets should be cared for, never know you might learn something


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

I use a wholesaler 4 all my pet stuff, and wouldn't buy livestock from a large pet shop chain, don't agree with it personally


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

skydreamer said:


> maybe i should have called the post... pets at home... what should be the fact.












I think that is what all the other [email protected] threads were about that you came on to dispute!


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

skydreamer said:


> Well, this will be my last post anyone, as I've made my point here. But they actually cant defend themselves as they would be being unprofessional to do so. But as a friend i just felt the need to say that they're all MEANT to follow the same rulebook and should really all be able to give the correct approach. But obviously its not the case in some places, which disappoints me. It just makes me wonder about the individuals involved tbh, because i dont understand why someone would work for the company and not follow this. But i'm just a sucker for animals and i guess i just take that for granted.
> 
> I agree that obviously some people working for them, dont deserve to if all these stories are true. but unless official complaints are made, then those people wont be dealt with, and that probably what annoys me most because its them that bring the good ones down.
> 
> maybe i should have called the post... pets at home... what should be the fact.


*I accept that you have a good story to tell and admire your loyalty to the Company, but sadly it seems too many people have horror stories or bad experiences of the place. It obviously needs some tweeking as far as the control of the Company is concerned.*


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> That is a very good point! I looked at the kong wobbler in there recently and cannot remember if it were £12.99 or £16,99
> 
> I got it from vetuk in the end for less then £9 including postage.:thumbup:


Yes you would think they would pass on the discounts but obviously feel greedy. It is a case of shopping around isn't it? That's a decent price difference on the Kong Wobbler


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

JohnMorris said:


> Yes you would think they would pass on the discounts but obviously feel greedy. It is a case of shopping around isn't it? That's a decent price difference on the Kong Wobbler


DT is good at finding toys 

What batteries does the Wobbler take? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

ClaireLily said:


> Bit hasty is it not?
> 
> So you only joined the forum to tell how how wonderful [email protected] are now you're buggering off cause we didn't welcome your views with open arms?
> 
> ...


I expect her manager has seen this and has made a company decision to retreat before any more damage is done :lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

..................


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> My local Pets at Home is brilliant. I use it a lot, and bought some small furries, birds and also fish there in the past. The animal housing is always immaculate with food and water. They are a good size with plenty of toys and hiding places. The fish tanks are always clean and i've never seen a dead fish in the tanks. The staff, whilst young and maybe not knowledgable on all the animals in the shop, are always helpful and will call in another member of staff when they dont know the answers themselves.
> 
> Thats the Cheltenham branch, maybe thats just a good one..! But i have also been to the Gloucester one and found that to be equally as good


No, I agree about the one in Preston to be fair. If there's something a member of staff can't help you with, they call someone who can. I have seen a massive change over the last 12 months though, and its all been for the best.

I also like the fact they take pretty much every food back on a 100% satisfaction or money back policy. Been brill for fuss pot Roo.Might not be the cheapest place but to be honest I like it so use it.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> It was the same when I was buying tropical fish, They didnt ask the setup I have nor did they ask if I knew what I was buying and the fact that some fish cant be housed in a communal tank, I bought some plants but they didnt tell me that not all are good for certain tanks nor did they tell me that most of their live plants come ready infested with snails and other nasties.


You suprise me there as when I have bought fish from [email protected] they have asked me what litre tank I have, whats already in there and have refused me certain fish for those reasons.

Must be soooo different from store to store.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

[...............


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have to go out today no other shops around here sell supplies for anything that aren't dogs or cats. Might have a word with a couple of the staff see what they know


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I have to go out today no other shops around here sell supplies for anything that aren't dogs or cats. Might have a word with a couple of the staff see what they know


Record it on your phone,Im going to next time I go in there :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Where do they 'buy' their animals from to sell on?

Never really had any major problems, but then I dont go there for advice or to buy animals, I go there for toys/food bowls/general browsing.

I did get extremly annoyed at the till one time when a person behind the till gave me 'advice' which was NOT asked for, and was totally wrong, when I asked if she owner cats, she said no!  I left fuming! 

I certainly would never ask anyone there for advice, everyone who works there is about 16-25 and get by knowing the bare minimum. e.g. 'feed your pet and give it water'

I read this thinking I was about to hear some facts, but it was just a statment/opinion from someone who works there?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Record it on your phone,Im going to next time I go in there :thumbup:


Might just do that. Is it not illegal though?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Might just do that. Is it not illegal though?


No but secret recordings are not acceptable in a court of law as evidence for some strange reason :confused1:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Must have been where I got the illegal bit from then. Wonder why surely it would be the only way to get evidence in some cases


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

skydreamer said:


> I just thought it was about time that someone actually told the truth about pets at home.
> 
> I've read a lot of lies on this forum about pets at home and i think this should be straightened out.
> 
> ...


I've cut this a little to make it less huge, and because only a bit is relevant to what I'm going to say.

I think maybe it's on a store by store basis, otherwise what you are saying isn't true.

I was in [email protected] on Saturday, looking at their Leopard geckos. I have one, and a Crested, but a member of staff immediately jumped on me to try and sell me one.

He told me Cresteds will thrive on mealworms and require nothing more :scared: and that a fat tail on a Leopard is a sign of disease :scared:.

I don't doubt that some staff are animal lovers, and that the store try to train their staff, but some are just there to make money, and give out completely incorrect information. And while you probably mean well, you just can't blindly defend every Pets at home and staff member, because you haven't been to them all....

If what you say about your branch is true, I wish mine was more like it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Must have been where I got the illegal bit from then. Wonder why surely it would be the only way to get evidence in some cases


Some old law that some are trying to change now because of the terror threat.

But if you tell someone I am recording this,it can be used.

When ever I get "sales" calls promising all sorts of shyt I tell them I am recording this then all of a sudden.....................bleeep.....gone :confused1:

:lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Fun to do on scammers trying to sell you crap


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I've personally never had a problem with Pets At Home but realise it may depend entirely on the branch you visit as to how 'good' the company may seem.


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

i use [email protected] form time to tie to buy food, sawdust etc.

went in other night and there was a realy cute rabbit looking for a new home, porr little chap had an allergy to dust, so couldn;t be put on sawdust. but still came up to the glass front of the pen he was in to say hello and put his paws up.

Had a chat with one of the folks in there and he did seem to care about the little chap, only thing that i thought seemd a bit off was he said they don't always follow up on the rehoming, they may call to find out how the animals settle in a few weeks, but in truth they don't always get left the correct information by the customer and theres no home checks done.

all i'll say is the bigger a company it is the more it gets targeted for critasism


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

my mother in law breeds guinea pigs and sells to [email protected] and has been checked once in the past 6 years, although she doesn't need checking on as shes very good.


so if every 6 years plus is a regular check up then that's news to me.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> DT is good at finding toys
> 
> What batteries does the Wobbler take? :lol:


Any sort of toys or just specific types? Is the Wobbler like a rabbit LOL


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Starlite said:


> Did anyone else see that pig flying by?? :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:
Which this one?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> Which this one?


that is an amazing picture, i love it!!!


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

I must say I have mixed views about our [email protected] store. When we boight our Hamster from there they asked all the correct questions about our home environment etc.
The staff in our store do care about the animals as one assistant in particular has even gone as far as to do a bungee jump for the charity that the money from rehoming the animals go to.
The negative is that one day I was in there and the Degus were fighting with each other in the cage. I mentioned this to one of the assistants and he just dismissed what I said as them "settling in". I am no expert on Degus but to me it sounded like they were really fighting with each other and were distressed.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Only a few select stores, but in my experience Pets at Home staff (again only some) do not know much about Degus.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I've had problems with them...mostly with the way they were keeping the rats. The whole topear and dumbos need to be separate rubbish...I saw two male topears in one tank, and one male dumbo in the tank next to them, most likely from the same litter too. I asked someone why they couldn't be together since rats need company, they went and got the manager who insisted that dumbos and topears will fight if put together....b****cks. 

I read through the care leaflet and found that to be a crock of sh*te too, so I sent a lengthy email to [email protected], who insisted they'd forwarded it to head office but guess what, two years on and no reply, no follow up. The care of just one species!!! I re-wrote the leaflet for them with the correct information but as if they paid attention to it! 

They seem to fear anyone who has any real knowledge of animals, as they wouldn't hire me (back when I cared), even with my GCSE's, A Levels and nearly complete degree!


----------



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

I've never had any problems with them. One of the staff even suggested that maybe a gerbil would be more preferable to a hamster when someone's little toddler came to stand beside me,and the girl thought she was mine- what with gerbils being awake during the day. They've always made sure to ask whether i've had that particular animal before, and offer sound answers to any questions. Can't fault them.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Nithnell said:


> I've never had any problems with them. One of the staff even suggested that maybe a gerbil would be more preferable to a hamster when someone's little toddler came to stand beside me,and the girl thought she was mine- what with gerbils being awake during the day. They've always made sure to ask whether i've had that particular animal before, and offer sound answers to any questions. Can't fault them.


Gerbils and children = big no no to me! So fast to catch. Mine are really tame but even then it can be impossible to hold them because they prefer to run around.


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

not sure if this has been said before but... the animals pets at home get are from essex breeders. my friend who wors at pets at home has advised us (i also wor at a pet shop) NEVER EVER to use these breeders as the animals are always bad!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> Where do they 'buy' their animals from to sell on?


they buy them from places like
these

I wouldn't buy an animal from anywhere like [email protected] now I know where they usually come from
Saying that I'll pop in for the odd bits & pieces now & then, I just think they should stop selling animals & concentrate on stocking some more decent makes of pet food


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Cant comment really, not had a particular bad experience or what i would say a good one i thonk ive only evr been in a P at H store 3/4 times tbh, but any pet establishment that sell the crappy bakers,pedigree foods put themselves at the bottom of my list in animal care to be truthful.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> not sure if this has been said before but... the animals pets at home get are from essex breeders. my friend who wors at pets at home has advised us (i also wor at a pet shop) NEVER EVER to use these breeders as the animals are always bad!


what do you mean 'from essex breeders they are always bad' 



simplysardonic said:


> they buy them from places like
> these
> 
> I wouldn't buy an animal from anywhere like [email protected] now I know where they usually come from
> Saying that I'll pop in for the odd bits & pieces now & then, I just think they should stop selling animals & concentrate on stocking some more decent makes of pet food


oh my god, i was picturing bad...but that is just awful


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Tbh i would always question how good a breeder is when they would let their animals go to a supermarket actually.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

essex breeders are a breeder that breeds syrian and russian dwarf hamsters , i cant remember if they do gerbils and rats , where i used to work, they used them for a while and changed over to a better supplier

the only problem ive had with PAH is their fishtanks, the ones ive been in always have dead fish in them, and thats after they have cleaned them ... i went into one one day and said something, the lad shrugs his shoulders


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Horse and Hound said:


> No, I agree about the one in Preston to be fair. If there's something a member of staff can't help you with, they call someone who can. I have seen a massive change over the last 12 months though, and its all been for the best.
> 
> I also like the fact they take pretty much every food back on a 100% satisfaction or money back policy. Been brill for fuss pot Roo.Might not be the cheapest place but to be honest I like it so use it.


I use the Preston [email protected] and love it.
Chris (a member of staff there) is fantastic and so supportive when scorcher got sick.
I have always had the correct information from staff and staff that dont seem to be that friendly never last long.

I live 30 miles from Preston now but go back to Preston just ot use their [email protected]


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

you say that all the staff are trained when they are taken on....what complete crap!

when the staff say oh you can't put a dumbo and a top eared rat together or they fight that there a different breed!:lol:

rats whether dumbo or top eared are all the same,they are all fancy rats its just the ear positioning is different.
the only thing different is the varieties and what i mean by that is the colour/markings.

why do they also charge more for dumbo rats???????????? 

not forgetting pets @ home staff wrongly sexing rodents so you'd end up with a male and female or a female thats been living in the males tank/cages  

i hate pets at home.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

blade100 said:


> you say that all the staff are trained when they are taken on....what complete crap!
> 
> when the staff say oh you can't put a dumbo and a top eared rat together or they fight that there a different breed!:lol:
> 
> ...


I have got rats from [email protected] before and never been told that.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

well i have,complete nonsense.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

ClaireLily said:


> Bit hasty is it not?
> 
> So you only joined the forum to tell how how wonderful [email protected] are now you're buggering off cause we didn't welcome your views with open arms?
> 
> ...


*FVery good point and only fair. I admire your commitment but we are all entitled to our opinions.*


haeveymolly said:


> Tbh i would always question how good a breeder is when they would let their animals go to a supermarket actually.


*100% good point. Rep for you.*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> well i have,complete nonsense.


Me too,they were fascinated that my top and dumpbo eared rats live together.


----------



## demi (Dec 27, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> My local Pets at Home is brilliant. I use it a lot, and bought some small furries, birds and also fish there in the past. The animal housing is always immaculate with food and water. They are a good size with plenty of toys and hiding places. The fish tanks are always clean and i've never seen a dead fish in the tanks. The staff, whilst young and maybe not knowledgable on all the animals in the shop, are always helpful and will call in another member of staff when they dont know the answers themselves.
> 
> Thats the Cheltenham branch, maybe thats just a good one..! But i have also been to the Gloucester one and found that to be equally as good


i agree with you. 
pets at home have a bad reputation but iv never had a bad experiance myself. the aminals always look clean with water and food and the staff are always friendly and helpfull. they may not know everything but if your going to buy an animal you should reserch it yourself anyway before you make the decision to buy it.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

[email protected] have a really bad name when it comes to sexing rodents. I have witnessed this myself with Degus, many staff mistake the "cone" for a penis.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

I did however end up with a pregnant rat. :|

I bought her and a week later she had 13 babies.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> I did however end up with a pregnant rat. :|
> 
> I bought her and a week later she had 13 babies.


That's why I only got male piggies from there. Even then I asked to sex them myself. Staff weren't too pleased but better than ending up with babies!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I admit I do shop at PAH occassionally for bits and pieces, though none of the regular stuff as I buy online. I like the being able to browse the products rather than trying to judge from a picture online - especially with toys etc.

However, I'm not a fan of any pet shop that sells animals. We (meaning myself and thousands of other animal lovers) spend so much time and energy trying to educate people about responsible puppy buying "always see the pup with mum and littermates", "ask the breeder lots of questions" "check the living conditions are excellent" etc. 

But when it comes to small furries apparently anything goes.

Personally I don't believe any species should be factory farmed - which is how most commercial rodents, rabbits etc are bred for the pet trade. I would much prefer to give my business to a decent breeder, who breeds in a responsible ethical way, keeps their animals in excellent condition, etc.

Whether you are buying a puppy or a gerbil the fact remains, that unless you see the animal with its family, at the place where it was bred, you have no idea what you are supporting. I don't trust PAH's claim that their small animals are from great breeders, any more than I believe the likes of Dogs4Us that say the same thing.

So - even if a specific PAH store keeps the animals in great conditions and has knowledgable staff - it is where their animals come from that is the biggest issue for me.

Then we get on to the shops themselves - and the quality varies. I still see animals kept on grid floors (rats) at my local. They have only recently stopped housing rabbits and guinea pigs together - which would be great if it didn'e mean the animals now have only half the space they had before.

The "adoption" area is a joke. Certainly in my local there are two types of animal that end up there:

1) The old ones that haven't sold. The prime example of this for me was when they decided to get some rats in (they didn't stock rats previously). They sat in the "sale" area for weeks.... until they were fully grown.... then moved into the adoption area. And there they waited - the shop literally couldn't give them away - yet they still bought in more shiny new rat pups for the "sale" area....

2) "Damaged goods". I regularly see hamsters that have sustained injuries from being group housed in tiny, almost barren tanks in the sale section being offered for "adoption" once they have lost a limb or an eye... Perhaps if the shop housed them properly to start with this problem wouldn't keep on happening.

The expertly trained staff..... does that include those that can't sex animals, or don't know the first thing about nutrition except "our own brand is the best"? And WHY can they not guarantee the sex of the animals they sell in the stores that have a VET on site? I wouldn't trust my pets with a vet that couldn't tell a male from a female I can tell you! I have also had to point out to staff that the rabbits had no water at one point - the bottles were all bone dry.

Then there are the products.... and of course, the range is usually good - except it includes the very bad as well as some good. Not one of the indoor rabbit cages they sell meets the recommend cage size for even a single rabbit. The majority of their hutches are also ludicrously small. Same with many of the rodent cages and fish tanks. Hell, they are selling giant breed rabbits at an extortionate price without stocking any suitable accomodation to keep them in. I'm sorry, but that doesn't strike me as responsible retailling!

Oh - and don't even bother trying to look for decent dog behaviour books there - they seem to have shares in the Dog Whisperer and very little else.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Every guinea pig I have ever bought from pets at home has either been ill or died before two years old so I wouldn't buy guinea pigs from them again. I have adopted a couple in the past, one was fine and the one I adopted last year was ill and had to have antibiotics as she had some kind of respiratory infection. (the one in my avatar)

I have several hamsters from them and all except one have been okay. The thing that puts me off buying from pets at home again is the knowlege that their animals come from rodent farms.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Bought a goldfish from thre a few months later he died along with the other two. In july 2009 I bought a pleco from there six months later on january 12th he died again pets at home. Not buying anymore pets from tehre thank you.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Every guinea pig I have ever bought from pets at home has either been ill or died before two years old so I wouldn't buy guinea pigs from them again. I have adopted a couple in the past, one was fine and the one I adopted last year was ill and had to have antibiotics as she had some kind of respiratory infection. (the one in my avatar)
> 
> I have several hamsters from them and all except one have been okay. The thing that puts me off buying from pets at home again is the knowlege that their animals come from rodent farms.


Every Guinea pig? Why buy from them again if you have had issues before 

Ive had NO bad experiences of [email protected] They give good advice in out local and have refused to seel me fish before because I had let the water stand but not tested it :thumbup: the staff are very knowledgeable and always make such a fuss when we take Cassie in. The have also supported numberous charities. Obviously not all stores are the same but our local one is great. I love the rehoming section too


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Everytime i have been to Pets at home where i live, there are always dead fish floating in the tanks, and i have to go and tell the staff!! 

The staff i have dealt with have also been absolutely rubbish telling me i could have certain fish when they actually are fin nippers and should never be mixed with other fish. 

But that is just my opinion and my experiece with the store i have been too, that doesnt say they are all the same.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> Everytime i have been to Pets at home where i live, there are always dead fish floating in the tanks, and i have to go and tell the staff!!
> 
> The staff i have dealt with have also been absolutely rubbish telling me i could have certain fish when they actually are fin nippers and should never be mixed with other fish.
> 
> But that is just my opinion and my experiece with the store i have been too, that doesnt say they are all the same.


The one near me is terrible for leaving dead fish in the tank once I saw a few fish with white spot in with the others which could catch it told the staff their reply oh it's just afish they will be fine no they won't eejits.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I can only speak as I find......and our PAH here in my home town in Devon has been fine.
The staff are friendly and helpfull and they keep the same staff...the small animals are all very clean and healthy looking.
We got some fish from there 3yrs ago and they are still going strong:thumbup:


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

pets at home,the animals are always kept in emaculate conditions but the problem i have is,i have a dozen cockatiels so i need to buy food in bulk,which i was doing for £12 a sack...well all of a sudden they stopped selling it and started selling a cockatiel/lovebird mix...most of which a cockatiel wont eat...and it was in small bags at £7 a go....lasted me less than a week......well i was prepared to use them for convenience but have had to shop elseware


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

Is this a wind up :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

fire-siamesekitty said:


> Is this a wind up :lol:


No its damage limitation that went Pete Tong :lol:


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> No its damage limitation that went Pete Tong :lol:


Oops.....pete tong ........class:thumbup:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

skyblue said:


> pets at home,the animals are always kept in emaculate conditions but the problem i have is,i have a dozen cockatiels so i need to buy food in bulk,which i was doing for £12 a sack...well all of a sudden they stopped selling it and started selling a cockatiel/lovebird mix...most of which a cockatiel wont eat...and it was in small bags at £7 a go....lasted me less than a week......well i was prepared to use them for convenience but have had to shop elseware


Coventry??....You want Bennets of Hinckley seed merchants.They sell at all the big bird shows.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Every Guinea pig? Why buy from them again if you have had issues before
> 
> Ive had NO bad experiences of [email protected] They give good advice in out local and have refused to seel me fish before because I had let the water stand but not tested it :thumbup: the staff are very knowledgeable and always make such a fuss when we take Cassie in. The have also supported numberous charities. Obviously not all stores are the same but our local one is great. I love the rehoming section too


Well they were from two different pets at homes and a few years apart and you don't really think because you've had one ill a few years before that you will get another do you?

We got one a few years ago when my daughter was young and that was ill so we took it back to their vets and a few days after it was still ill so they decided it would be better to return it as they didn't think it would get better and my daughter was very upset. A couple of years ago I bought a female piggy for a friend for one of mine and within a day or so of having it it developed problems with its eyes and they went all gunky and small. We took it back and I got a refund. Apparently the assistant said they spray them with something when they get them and this sometimes goes in their eyes and gives them problems.

The one we adopted was on her own in the adoption bit so I thought she would be okay and she looked okay but started coughing within a couple of days of getting her home. So that was three out of four guinea pigs from there that were ill. Maybe just bad luck I don't know but when I read about them coming from rodent farms I decided not to buy another animal from there.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

The adoption centres are not used for 'old stock' but sometimes animals that may have been in store longer than others may be put in the adoption centre (if there is space) to allow it to get a home quicker and easier. Any money made from the sale of these animals goes to rehoming centres


WOW this comment is mad,saying on one hand that the adoption centres are not used for "old stock" then saying sometimes animals that may have been in store longer go there !!!!!!!! 
Am disgusted that someone who works for the company could term animals as "old stock"


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

My sister's bf got Storm from Pets At Home and they miss sexed her, from what I've heard, this is an exteemely common problem with PAH stores.
So, as she was missed sex, she gave birth (my sister didn't know she was a female and had no reason to doubt someone who works in a pet store). Two gerbils died very young, one of mine, Dusky, died aged just under 14 months.

I got Ebony from the adoption centre of the Ashton branch (Tameside), and she had a completely empty water bottle, not enough bedding, no nesting material other than wood shavings, and a toy above her way out of her reach, so she had nowhere to hide, and no stimulation, no wonder she ran into my hand at the store!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Whilst I agree that any money going to animal charities is a good thing - I personally feel that having an "adoption centre" to give away surplus stock from both the shop and their breeders (I know this because I emailed them and asked) whilst continuing to buy in masses of factory farmed pets and selling to any old idiot is a tad hypocritical....

What next? Get a free bottle of multi-vitamins with antioxidants with your B&H?


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Coventry??....You want Bennets of Hinckley seed merchants.They sell at all the big bird shows.


i now use a local farm shop which is about 5 miles away


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't believe most of that!!!

1. I have been there when getting a couple of animals, and the colleagues know nothing! - They try and sell animals to parents and do not advise them properly. I have been there when they say hamsters are good for young children. They are in fact not, and do not like to be handled clumsily and certain breeds are far too fast for a child.

2. They sell cages that are completely tiny and completely unsuitable for such animals like Syrian hamsters and rabbits. People go for the cheapest cage and [email protected] stock the crappiest selection of tiny cages such as Rotastak which have crap ventilation. They try and flog the cheapest to try and get a sale. It has happened to me! - Or maybe that's what their training is, and they may be following their training - I don't know!

3. I have been there where cages have been unlocked and although an animal couldn't get out, anyone could have opened and a)taken it b) let it loose c) a child could have got hold of one and could have been bitten

4. I had a guinea pig die within a week from there. I got 4 from there in a group that were brothers. An one died, he had an issue with his legs I found out later, but he died from an infection and what did [email protected] do..... nothing, wouldn't pay vet bills even though he went twice and had receipts 1) for the reason why he wasn't eating and seemed weak 2) why he was limping. I had to pay for antibiotics and 2 visits within a week which cost me about 70 quid and about 6 quid for meds, and he seemed to get better with his legs but still was eating little, and he died in my arms at 7 weeks old.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

skydreamer said:


> I just thought it was about time that someone actually told the truth about pets at home.
> 
> I've read a lot of lies on this forum about pets at home and i think this should be straightened out.
> 
> ...


Erm, Do you know anything about The Dog Grooming Departments Procedures/Training and WHY Dogs are left UNSUPERVISED in Dryers......To Die???????


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Ok just from personal experience at PAH.
> 
> Sister bought a rabbit no questions asked had no idea what she was doing. Only advice given was to buy the biggest cage fair enough still too small though. Was told rabbits don't need exercise, any other food but pellets, and toys are optional extras for cage decoration.
> 
> ...


well according to the OP you are a liar hun!



snoopydo said:


> Erm, Do you know anything about The Dog Grooming Departments Procedures/Training and WHY Dogs are left UNSUPERVISED in Dryers......To Die???????


Oh nooo that would never happen in the OPs world - what bullsh!t.
I dont buy animals from [email protected], any time i go in there are so many animals that are sick looking or injured and no one cares!
I dont want a farmed pet, i would rather rescue a small animal or go to a decent breeder.

Would you buy off of a puppy "breeder" who sold to Dogs 4 Us?
Why if their animals are well bred from good breeders can they not tell you who any of their breeders are, hiding something are we?? :glare:


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

snoopydo said:


> Erm, Do you know anything about The Dog Grooming Departments Procedures/Training and WHY Dogs are left UNSUPERVISED in Dryers......To Die???????


Yeah i heard about that.
Just awful!
I would never have mine groomed there.

I have never bought any pets from them, so i cant comment on that, but some of the staff at my nearest [email protected] are quite rude.
I know you get that everywhere though, but still.
They also dont have a lot of good natural treats or chews, so i tend to go to my local pet shops or the warehouse for mutley and mog.
Far better IMO.
If i do go to [email protected] it's for the odd toy, and so my wee dogs can have a wander round and meet people. lol


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

hazel pritchard said:


> The adoption centres are not used for 'old stock' but sometimes animals that may have been in store longer than others may be put in the adoption centre (if there is space) to allow it to get a home quicker and easier. Any money made from the sale of these animals goes to rehoming centres
> 
> WOW this comment is mad,saying on one hand that the adoption centres are not used for "old stock" then saying sometimes animals that may have been in store longer go there !!!!!!!!
> Am disgusted that someone who works for the company could term animals as "old stock"


Not being funny but what else would you do with them? Have them put to sleep? :confused1:

I think their adoption things are a good idea. I got my piggies from there after they had been ill when brought in and had grown too big to put back in with the others by the time they had recovered?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't understand why anyone would buy an animal from pets at home. They are from rodent farms, pure and simple.

Nobody on this forum would knowingly buy a dog from a puppy farm so what's different about buying a small animal from pets at home? I am shocked at the amount of people who ignore this even though they know and still come on here to show off their new [email protected] hamster or rat or rabbit.

The OP is either some sort of troll or an employee of [email protected] trying to make excuses about their crappy company!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

From all these posts it's looks like [email protected] should have a rethink on how they train staff, their procedures and what they sell.

Maybe just concentrate on all the sundry items and leave the live stock well alone.

It would be better for them to sell good quality products and to concentrate on promoting better quality foods for cats and dogs for example and good quality collars and leads etc.....


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, I like our local [email protected] (Haverfordwest), though I've never bought animals from there although the animals I do see there seem contented, healthy and well cared for!, I'm quite happy to go in there sometimes just to browse and they are happy for me to take my dog in with me!, he also gets weighed in there, I've asked advice in there in the past and if the person I've asked doesn't know they will tell me so! but always tell me they will find out for me!, as for the age of the staff, at least they have a job!, unlike some of the lazy workshy gits you meet today,the majority of the staff in my [email protected] are youngsters, so what!, they are always polite and helpful. They also have a good selection of stock and quite happily give an exchange or refund if you have a problem with anything bought from there.
It seems that if someone isn't slagging off [email protected] then they are slagging off Tesco! yet they continue shopping at both!!, my advice is if you genuinely dislike these stores, then stop going there, I would. wayne.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

critter said:


> my advice is if you genuinely dislike these stores, then stop going there, I would. wayne.


A lot of people don't have much choice since places like [email protected] and Tesco have pushed small businesses (in this case, local pet shops) out of business.

Our local [email protected] is across the road from one of our longest standing independant pet shops and although they haven't closed yet (our local [email protected] has only been open just over a year) I definitely have noticed that there never seems to be anyone in there any more. That pet shop used to be packed on a Saturday afternoon, quite often now I am the only one in there.

I admit I do go to [email protected] for some things, and will usually go to both if I am looking for something to see who is selling it the cheapest/best value for money and sometimes I have ended up buying from [email protected] but I do try to stick with the local pet shop for things such as food and treats. [email protected] I tend to use for stuff like collars, leads and toys and they do have a better choice of gerbil friendly toys than my local pet shop. I am just hoping my local pet shop cotton on to this and start to choose their stock more wisely and competitively.

I think the main thing that is keeping my local pet shop standing is the fact that they have a large selection of birds & bird products and are very knowledgeable about them, whereas [email protected] do not sell birds and do not have a great selection of bird products (the things they have for birds are way over priced) and as I keep quite a few birds, I do tend to still buy quite a lot from them.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> A lot of people don't have much choice since places like [email protected] and Tesco have pushed small businesses (in this case, local pet shops) out of business.
> 
> Our local [email protected] is across the road from one of our longest standing independant pet shops and although they haven't closed yet (our local [email protected] has only been open just over a year) I definitely have noticed that there never seems to be anyone in there any more. That pet shop used to be packed on a Saturday afternoon, quite often now I am the only one in there.
> 
> ...


I don't have a Pets at Home near me (nearest one two bus rides away I think), but I went into Tesco once to get some gerbil food, I bought it and thought it looked OK as it said it had all their nutritional needs. I opened it up, and it had about two different things in it, max 3, hardly all their nutritional needs, I threw it away (apart from the sunflower seeds, my gerbils have never been fussy but they wouldn't eat that food), my gerbils were worth more than eating Tesco's rubbish.

What also makes me laugh is their Tesco Value wood shavings, there's nothing cheap about them, in fact there are more expensive than other brands for less. I went in there once and saw them and thought I'd wait until Wilkinson's was open the next day, I would have needed quite a lot of those tiny Tesco "Value" bags.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

> Not being funny but what else would you do with them? Have them put to sleep?


Simple. If the animals do not sell, the shop should NOT buy in any more!

There is no excuse for continually churning out more unwanted animals... if they can't sell the ones they have in the shop, they shouldn't be purchasing more from their breeders. (And down the line, if the breeders can't sell they shouldn't keep breeding!)

It is no different to someone breeding a litter of pups - dumping them on a rescue when they can't sell them - then breeding their bitch again next season.....


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ive only ever bought bits and bobs from [email protected] never considered buying an animal there, i wouldnt buy one from Asda (or any other reputable shopping center lol) either if the choice was there. 
I suppose your always going to get the people that apply for the jobs because they love animals and want to learn and the ones who just see it as cash. Perhaps if big companys employed people who were passionate about the service theyre providing and not just paying lower minimum wage for younger staff they'd get a higher calibre employee.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

skydreamer said:


> I just thought it was about time that someone actually told the truth about pets at home.
> 
> I've read a lot of lies on this forum about pets at home and i think this should be straightened out.
> 
> ...


thanks for that! very informative 

i thought pah rats were farmed, glad to find out they're not. I always suspect that might not be the case due to the condition the rats are in.

i've always liked PAH and have had no problems with my pah or other shop bought rats.

80% of the assistants in my local pah have good animal knowledge and skills i've only had to tell them off a few times for stupid things who then apologised for whatever it was. the other 20% were new and hadn't been there long.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

So it wasn't pets at home then who roasted to death a little puppy in their drying cupboard? That must have been a nasty libel put about by the newspapers, but I haven't read about a law suit.

Oh, and if you have left, they are no longer your colleagues. Staff would be a better word to use.

Our local one only sells small animals, rabbits, hamsters and guineas, but my daughter did get the RSPCA involved with them one summer when the manager refused to turn off the hot lighting above them.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> Oh, and if you have left, they are no longer your colleagues. Staff would be a better word to use.
> 
> .


no need to be rude and pedantic.


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Not being into small furries myself and just out of interest............................

If it is common knowledge that [email protected] get their animal supplies from less than reputable breeders then obviously they have disclosed (willingly or otherwise) this information at some point. How certain are you that every other pet store selling such creatures doesn't use similar sources?

As I understand from the replies in this thread, when the animals don't sell they are moved to an adoption centre, where presumably they are available for a greatly reduced price and from which the proceeds go to charity, which is to be admired regardless of the circumstances. But what happens to the animals that don't get 'adopted' from there? How long do they give them to find a home? Presumably they draw the line somewhere?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> Not being into small furries myself and just out of interest............................
> 
> If it is common knowledge that [email protected] get their animal supplies from less than reputable breeders then obviously they have disclosed (willingly or otherwise) this information at some point. How certain are you that every other pet store selling such creatures doesn't use similar sources?
> 
> As I understand from the replies in this thread, when the animals don't sell they are moved to an adoption centre, where presumably they are available for a greatly reduced price and from which the proceeds go to charity, which is to be admired regardless of the circumstances. But what happens to the animals that don't get 'adopted' from there? How long do they give them to find a home? Presumably they draw the line somewhere?


I would love to know the answer to this....

I got my rabbit from there two days beofre last xmas... She was an UTEER STATE, dwarf lop labelled as a Dutch, clearly the runt... Whiskers chewed down, covered (and I really mean covered) in urine and poo. We watched her for some time before taking her and she was clearly being bullied by the others..

I have gone to another local [email protected] to see similar, rabbits labelled incorrectly and with wounds and illnesses.. it's just sad


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> As I understand from the replies in this thread, when the animals don't sell they are moved to an adoption centre, where presumably they are available for a greatly reduced price and from which the proceeds go to charity, which is to be admired regardless of the circumstances. But what happens to the animals that don't get 'adopted' from there? How long do they give them to find a home? Presumably they draw the line somewhere?


The gerbil I adopted had been in there for at least 5 months so I dont think there can be a time limit on it, I think they stay in there till they get adopted but there is limited places so I imagine if you have no spare places and someone wants to give up their pet they get turned away.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> The gerbil I adopted had been in there for at least 5 months so I dont think there can be a time limit on it, I think they stay in there till they get adopted but there is limited places so I imagine if you have no spare places and someone wants to give up their pet they get turned away.


Most the rabbits in mine recently have been their own that didn't sell


----------



## miss mouse (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm interested to know what stores the original poster has worked in


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

owieprone said:


> i thought pah rats were farmed, glad to find out they're not. I always suspect that might not be the case due to the condition the rats are in.


They _are_ farmed. No reputable breeder would give their animals to be sold at a supermarket to any Tom, Dick or Harry.
The managers of every store tell their staff the same thing if customers ask, they came from a reputable breeder. I actually found the website of one of [email protected]'s 'stock providers' and it is a farmed operation (lost link unfortunately  )

I always go for rescues/free ads so as to truly save the animals from a terrible fate without paying money into the commercial pet trade.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

Argent said:


> They _are_ farmed. No reputable breeder would give their animals to be sold at a supermarket to any Tom, Dick or Harry.
> The managers of every store tell their staff the same thing if customers ask, they came from a reputable breeder. I actually found the website of one of [email protected]'s 'stock providers' and it is a farmed operation (lost link unfortunately  )
> 
> I always go for rescues/free ads so as to truly save the animals from a terrible fate without paying money into the commercial pet trade.


ah well, still won't stop me from getting adoption rats 
rolly was the best wee ratty ever! well Male one anyway lol.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

owieprone said:


> ah well, still won't stop me from getting adoption rats
> rolly was the best wee ratty ever! well Male one anyway lol.


I'll admit I got Hugo and Mako from [email protected] adoption over 2 years ago! They're still chugging along (I think they were a genuine adoption case rather than old stock - they don't stock minks/smeezes, only hoodies). I won't go in there anymore though - I get too upset and tempted to kick up a fuss.


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

I have had lots of lovely experience with PAH... Where do I start, the time they asked a rat expert on site if top ears and dumbos can go together even though i said I had a mixed group, and he came back saying no.

Or the time my dad with little knowledge of rats had to point out that they where male not female to the shop assistant selling 'female' rats to a woman with females, due to their large testicals.

Or perhaps the time I bought a piggie from there who died 3 weeks later from brain issue (was years and years ago so I can't remember the exact cause. Just it was genetic... PAH didnt want to know, even though i wanted them to inform the 'breeder'

Maybe that time My sister had a hamster who died a couple of days later, but they didnt want to know.

I know of someone who supplied PAH occasionally, appalling BYB breeder...

Never mind Rodent farms, I mean honestly as if a reputable breeder could supply that amount of animals constantly! Perhaps if there werent always animals there, but there are!

A friend of mine who works there has told me about them arriving, from large distribution centres.

For me it's simple, if you disagree with cats and dogs being sold in petshops then you should in theory disagree with small furries being sold in petshops


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

RetroLemons said:


> For me it's simple, if you disagree with cats and dogs being sold in petshops then you should in theory disagree with small furries being sold in petshops


Very good point, have a green blob!


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Colette said:


> Simple. If the animals do not sell, the shop should NOT buy in any more!
> 
> There is no excuse for continually churning out more unwanted animals... if they can't sell the ones they have in the shop, they shouldn't be purchasing more from their breeders. (And down the line, if the breeders can't sell they shouldn't keep breeding!)
> 
> It is no different to someone breeding a litter of pups - dumping them on a rescue when they can't sell them - then breeding their bitch again next season.....


I fully agree with you, if they cant sell the animals, then they should stop buying them.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

RetroLemons said:


> I
> For me it's simple, if you disagree with cats and dogs being sold in petshops then you should in theory disagree with small furries being sold in petshops


Couldn't agree more :thumbup:

That said there was once a woman on a forum who though helping to run a dog rescue, saw nothing wrong with her father selling small animals from his pet shop... can you believe it, talk about hypocrisy


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

Argent said:


> I'll admit I got Hugo and Mako from [email protected] adoption over 2 years ago! They're still chugging along (I think they were a genuine adoption case rather than old stock - they don't stock minks/smeezes, only hoodies). I won't go in there anymore though - I get too upset and tempted to kick up a fuss.


rolly was a return cos he 'fought' with his brother.. and was written down as not liking other rats.. which turned out to be true lol, he definately wasn't 'amorous' towards the girls it was definate aggression.

he was ace tho  he and okha (girl) died of the same problem, but we have no idea what caused it (cysts caused by some germ). no one else was affected it was really odd. he was such a well mannered, gentle, timid (mainly due to being abused by said previous moronic child owner) wee lump.

none of our pet shop rats have been poorer in anyway compared to our breeder rats. we've had 2 sets of breeders, one set lived to well over 3 and have tumour problems, the other 2 died at 1.5 y/o one from non-responsive resp and the other we guess from pining on the same night!
our current batch of pah rats (of which kawai is the last left) is healthy and well adjusted.

so even though they're farmed rats.. i've yet to see a difference. however that's just my experience.
until i have a bad experience i don't put much paid to other peoples, it's close enough to owning a car.. some batches are rubbish and need scrapping before they're even off the line, others run forever with no problems at all.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I think a lot of it is to do with how well they've been handled early on...Hugo and Mako have never been fans of being picked up, yet I took on a young doe and her babies when they were three weeks old ([email protected] oops litter), Lavender doesn't like being picked up, her bubs (now 7 months old) on the other hand dive at me! Have yet to see about their health though.
I still wouldn't buy any from a pet shop though, it just encourages the pet shops to buy in more, perpetuating the problem of rodent farming.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Whilst at college, training to be a Vet Nurse, doing a HND in vetrinary health Care and Animal management. So wasnt qualified yet. I was told my a manager at Pets at home, that I was "over-qualified" to work for [email protected]

A colleague (from another job) who worked their part time, had no official government recognised qualifications to work there and care for the animals. And she had the RSPCA take her dog from her who she was mistreating! You'd hope that they do checks on their staff incase of any police rcords that have banned them from animals etc.

I have previously bought a rabbit from [email protected] who became very ill, but because it was 1 day out of the timescale, they didnt help with the vet bills! The staff never asked me any questions or told me any info on them and actually they mis-sexed my rabbit, luckily I was fully trained and TOLD THEM what sex HE was!

I am not just talking about 1 store, I am talking about 3.

[email protected] charge alot of money so the same stuff you find in the 99p store, so how much profit are they making??


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

skydreamer said:


> I just thought it was about time that someone actually told the truth about pets at home.
> 
> I've read a lot of lies on this forum about pets at home and i think this should be straightened out.
> 
> ...


agree 100% my cousin works for pets at home n me n her sit together alot n she tells me all about the training she has to do and how much they make sure their staff ARE trained to the highest standards


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

bingblazenskyla said:


> agree 100% my cousin works for pets at home n me n her sit together alot n she tells me all about the training she has to do and how much they make sure their staff ARE trained to the highest standards


so you can confidentley say every [email protected] in the UK are up to the same standards?

Are people making up stories about them for no reason?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Me and OH went into one xmas eve to get emergency food for our beardies and i can honestly say the woman who dealt with us was fantastic. 

Made me laugh though after she had dealt with us another family came in and she refused to sell them a beardie based on the description they gave her of the viv they had set up at home waiting. They were adament about the temps and that they had them right (they were so far out the poor things would have been dead within a week), what they were going to feed them and the family argued that they didn't need to provide food dusted with calcium and vits when needed. 

They were pretty abusive shouting at the shop woman but she stood her ground and refused to unlock the viv for them. She knew what the correct care and everything that was needed to look after them properly. Had to give her all due respect for that alone :thumbup:

They might not be a fantastic outlet but they do have a few shining stars few and far between.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Fish section at my local [email protected] is terrible.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

I think all I can say about [email protected] is, if they cared so much they would stop selling livestock all together 

I am an avid hater of them, in fact I haven't been in one for over a year because if I do I end up getting so angry


----------



## hanhan3207 (Feb 23, 2011)

RE: Skydreamer

Im glad someone else is going to speak up for us

And no in 6 months it hasnt changed that much.

Current Pets At Home team member

And yes im proud of that
:thumbup:


----------



## hanhan3207 (Feb 23, 2011)

Where would people buy pets from? low life breeders just in it for money who stick 2 animals together and try and make them breed?


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

hanhan3207 said:


> Where would people buy pets from? low life breeders just in it for money who stick 2 animals together and try and make them breed?


what like the breeders P&H get their "stock" from?

Get a grip halfwit.
Many breeders health test, keep records of lineage, vaccinate to name a few things. Shows how little you know but then if you think P&H is good for welfare and animal breeding no wonder


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I think you're getting the point totally the wrong way round Hanhan.

When it comes to puppies people are always advised to see the pup with its mother and littermates in the place where it was bred / raised. 
Why?
Because this is the only way to ensure you are getting the pup from a good breeder - by going direct, meeting the breeder in their home, you can assess the quality of the adult dogs, the attitude of the breeder, the conditions the animals are kept in etc. You can ensure that you only get a pup that has been ethically and responsibly bred and raised, not an abused creature from a puppy farm.

Puppy farmers don't sell direct to the public - certainly not from inside their own premises. Instead they sell through pet shops, or deliver them, so that people never get to see where the pups came from or how their parents are kept.

The same applies to small animals, its just that not everyone realises this.

Many small animals are bred in conditions not unlike puppy farms - intensively farmed, usually in laboratory style conditions, with little regard for things like adequate space, environmental enrichment etc. They are bred repeatedly in such a way as to maximise production, and are then culled (i.e. killed) when they reach the end of their "breeding life". These mass produced animals are then shipped round the country to all the pet shops.

The results of this method of production and supply include welfare implications for the breeding animals, health risks (infectious disease, parasites and injuries from fighting are commonplace). High throughput combined with staff with little or no training contributes to the large number of pet shop animals that turn out to be mis-sexed or pregnant.

These rodent farmers, like the puppy farmers, do not sell direct to the public. they have to hide behind the clean facade of pets at home and the like.

On the other hand, there are decent breeders of small pets. Bereders who keep their animals as pets, in good conditions, and breed ethically and responsibly. But these breeders don't usually sell through a third party, because they want to vet new owners themselves.

It's the mass producing rodent farmers supplying pets at home that are the "low life breeders", not the decent hobby breeders who sell direct to new homes.


----------



## hanhan3207 (Feb 23, 2011)

This is what people need to wake up and realise.Your all going off about staff with no qualifications or exprience to care for the animals and sex the animals.

All staff are not the same..I have no formal; qualifications in animal care i dont have a certificate that tells me i know how to look after animals.I have the passion and i have the knowledge to know how to look after and care for the pets i work with.Yes i may work with PAH that doesnt make me irresponible,careless,incapable

Yes you do get people who breed there pets as a hobby and they do it really well im not disputing that.There are many pet shops put there that sell pets and keep pets with total disregard on how to care for them.Also you still have pet shops out there that sell cats and dogs.

Now thats something thats really wrong...


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

My nearest [email protected] is rubbish with a capital R!!

My friend went and brought 2 hamsters from there and they just shoved them in a box and took the money for them, so I totally disagree when you say that your staff wont let animals go to homes where they wont be cared for and housed correctly, no-one asked my friend a single question. She could have been taking the hams home to feed to a snake for all they know! She didn't btw, they lived very happily for nearly 3 years!

I do get so annoyed and rather upset when I go in though and see the poor little bunnies in a glass case no bigger than 2ft x 2ft 
There are tons of display hutches with runs all around the shop so why cant the bunnies be kept in them.
It makes me sick knowing they are being kept in such small areas, poor little things. 

So I hate [email protected] because the staff rarely know anything, I've asked questions before and they dont have a clue!
They sell cages and hutches that are way too small so people buy them thinking they will be ok sizes when they are not. If the company cares so much about their animals then why dont you start keeping the animals in decent sized hutches instore and also selling proper sized hutches. [email protected] cant care that much if they are happily letting people walk away with prison cells for the animals.

Grrrr rant over, I'll shut up now or I'll go on forever!


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

hanhan3207 said:


> Where would people buy pets from? low life breeders just in it for money who stick 2 animals together and try and make them breed?


All I can say to this is....Oh dear :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

hanhan3207 said:


> Where would people buy pets from? low life breeders just in it for money who stick 2 animals together and try and make them breed?


Yes all these lowlife breeders who strive to improve the health & longevity of their animals, who provide a lifetime of backup for these animals, who keep a few much loved animals to breed from.
As opposed to those oh so ethical rodent farms who churn out little animals in their thousands, sell the cutest ones to pet shops & gas the rest


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

We have two stores here in swansea , the main store has the vets and groomers in it witch is who my animals are registered with.
In all honesty i havent found them that good at information but they did manage to track the info down for me and all the fish i have had from them have died within a week and a few of my freinds have had the same issue.


----------



## beccabeau (Mar 28, 2011)

I'd just like to add my two cents in on this from personal experience-

I bought a syrian hamster from pets at home around October/ November last year. I specifically went in the early evening so that I could check if the hamster I was buying was alert/ awake etc, as I'd had hamsters before but not since I was young.

My boyfriend, myself and one of my housemates went to pets at home in Derby to choose a hamster, and I was really happy with the hamster I'd chosen. He was black and white, and looked totally different to any of the other hamsters in the cage!
The first thing that struck me as odd about [email protected] was that the girl who 'served' us didn't seem that interested- I know it was her job and she probably sees that sort of thing happen at least 10 times a day, but she was just so uninterested and seemed reluctant to even ask us the basic questions- 'do you have a cage set up? what size is it?' and that was fine, until she asked if we were over 18. We all are, but I certainly don't look it, and it should have seemed just a little odd that we were there by ourselves. It struck me as being very very odd that she didn't ask for any ID whatsoever. Then, when she put my hamster in the box so we could take him home, she just cornered him with it until he went in. There was no handling involved whatsoever. But I didn't really give it any thought, I was just excited, I think.

We named him Sirius. He was lovely, but clearly had obviously never been handled, and he bit me quite violently one day not long after I'd got him, and this scared me and I was reluctant to handle him from then on, so my boyfriend kept handling him and he was in his ball every night for exercise and everything was fine. 
Then a couple of weeks ago, we were playing with him as normal, and we noticed that when he was in his cage he was limping a little. At first we put it down to him being silly and throwing himself off the cage (he climbed everywhere) so we decided to keep him in his cage for the next night and watch him, and it didn't seem to serious. Then a couple of nights after that, he started lifting his paw and he was reluctant to grab the bars with it, and put pressure on it when he walked, and it was then we took him to the vets.

They said it might be a fracture, told me to take everything big out of his cage and make him comfortable for a bit until he healed up, gave me some painkillers with a tiny syringe, and I thought that was all fine and expected him to get better. 
So we continued with the painkillers for a week, kept him warm and comfortable, gave him extra bedding, but he didn't seem to be getting any better, so I finished the course of painkillers he was on and took him back to the vets. They said then that they could rule out a fracture because his limping was worse, and it seemed he had a large lump under his leg that they said was most probably a tumor. They told me to continue with the painkillers for another couple of days and take him back at the end of the next week, or sooner if he got worse.

It rapidly got worse over the next day. I ended up having to move his bedding for him, moving his food into a flat bowl and closer to his bed because he couldn't get to it without putting pressure on his bad paw, and when he would usually wake up about 9.30 in the evening, he would wake up about midnight, have some food, and go straight back to bed until the next morning. I decided he really wasn't well.

So I took him back to the vets, and they said that the tumor had grown to the size of a grape under his leg, and that if I had left it any longer, it would have grown into his chest and stopped his breathing in the next day or so. Of course, I didn't want him to suffer any more, so I had to make the decision to have him put to sleep. He was only 11 months old, and although I know that you can't really help these things, I'm of the opinion that a perfectly healthy hamster does not just get drastically and fatally ill that quickly, which led me to look into suppliers of pets at home's livestock.

After having to go through that with my poor little hammy, it made sense when I saw that it is alleged that [email protected] hamsters and small animals came from rodent farms, and the photographs of these places are disgusting.

Now, I'm not accusing the company of anything, because I don't know the real deal. I don't work for them, or know anyone who does, but all I see are pictures of the rodent farms. Where is the photographic evidence of the 'trusted suppliers and breeders' that [email protected] tell us are behind the scenes?

The horror stories outweigh the good ones, I'm afraid. 
The fact remains that I bought Sirius under the promise that he was healthy and would live to be 2-3 years old, and he died when he was just 11 months, and probably had the beginnings of a tumor when I got him.

If I had known then what I know now, I wouldn't have given Pets at Home any of my money whatsoever. I wouldn't have bought a hamster, and I wouldn't have bought any supplies from them either. I refuse to give the company any more of my money, and so will never be stepping foot in any of their stores again.

Sorry this is an essay (!!!) and it's my first real post on the forum, but the experience I've had and the facts I have since learned are surely worth something? I know that I would like another hamster, and I know I am going to a trusted local breeder.

And because I miss him an awful lot, and he was such a poser, here's a picture of Sirius after his first trip to the vets. This was pretty much the last time he seemed himself.


----------

